# hmmm who baught him...



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

who baught my little boy hoglet as the comp broke and i had your username saved and its been wiped so i have no idea who baught him all i can remember is your name was mandy.... :S help!? x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

BUMP! its needed!


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

right this is realy annoying me now i was promised pics i think im going to post this in a reptile section...! 

btw i NEED her to contact me so i can get to registering the litter


----------



## x.froggy.x (Nov 24, 2008)

Free bump!


----------



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

and another one bump


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

it wasnt raw dinosaur or sommit like was it con?


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

ditta said:


> it wasnt raw dinosaur or sommit like was it con?


ermmmm im not sure tbh i have a few things i can remember but i have forgotten alot i remember them telling me:

lots of snakes
a tortoise at one point
a man a woman and a child
i wasnt expecting them to come and was out
they came in a dark green or dark car ... ford escort i think
and her a name was amanda!:S x


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

look back on your posts as am sure i seen someone called mandy replying to a topic


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes now found out who bought the hoglet:2thumb:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Hes now found out who bought the hoglet:2thumb:


i was just about to say that hehe xx


----------



## billy1974 (Jan 24, 2009)

*ikkle hog*

I have just got back.
I have not been near a computer for weeks, and don't appreciate getting back to rude pm's.
You say you didn't know i was coming to pick him up, yet i have message here saying PICK UP ANYTIME. I AM ALWAYS IN!!!!!!
You need to learn a little patience young man.
My hoggie is doing great. Like i said to you i don't get to the computer very often.
This my partners and i only use it now and again.
Now pm me the info you need and i will send you back the info.
Thanks, Amanda


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

billy1974 said:


> I have just got back.
> I have not been near a computer for weeks, and don't appreciate getting back to rude pm's.
> You say you didn't know i was coming to pick him up, yet i have message here saying PICK UP ANYTIME. I AM ALWAYS IN!!!!!!
> You need to learn a little patience young man.
> ...


right lets start here

i would have atleast thought a message to warn i didnt litteraly mean ANY time so yes thats my fault i suppose

RUDE?! i dont think the VM was rude more through anger that you where going to keep in touch ill PM you in a second... Amanda i dont have any problems with you at all i think your a lovly lady and im glad you got the hoggie im just a little upset that only one person out of the three have kept in touch of their own accord and i didnt have to go to any extremes...

thats fair enough but i would have thought he would have let you PM me back when you got my first PM before i lost your details! but fair do's ill send the PM ASAP x


----------



## billy1974 (Jan 24, 2009)

*ikkle hog*

Still waiting for your PM regarding the details needed


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

billy1974 said:


> Still waiting for your PM regarding the details needed


PM is being sent in a sec x


----------

